# Did you just hear Charles Barkley?



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

He said that Orlando doesn't have enough to make noise in the playoffs. His reasoning was that Orlando is too young and that they need more outside shooters. Is he kidding? 

Orlando has the league record for the most consecutive games with 5 or more 3 pointers hit. Yet they need more outside shooting? Charles I like you, but your comment is nutz. Maybe it is because we are hardley ever on national tv and you havn't seen enough of us.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Barkley is funny, but he's never been a particularly insightful analyst.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

:rofl2:

The Magic just set a team record with most 3s made in a season, will break that record in the next game and they also have the best front court in the east yet they won't make any noise in the playoffs?

Any way, I hope the media continues to hype the fluke that is the Cavs. They have lost to the Bulls, Nets and now the Wizards in their last 5 games yet they are considered contenders and the Magic aren't, LOL!!! :rofl2:


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah that is laughable.....c'mon chuck, i thought u knew ur stuff!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, Orlando has been getting zero respect this season. I hope they come out and shock people. They've always been one of my favorite teams in the East. I'd love to see them get to the 2nd round and pull off and upset over Detroit or Boston.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Orlando isnt gonna get past the 2nd round, and the 1st round will be a struggle. THe team is too inexperienced and if they face washington in the 1st round, that will be a close series but i see washington beating on orlando's weak guards.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> Orlando isnt gonna get past the 2nd round, and the 1st round will be a struggle. THe team is too inexperienced and if they face washington in the 1st round, that will be a close series but i see washington beating on orlando's weak guards.


Sir Charles.... is that you!??!:raised_ey


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Dre™ said:


> Barkley is funny, but he's never been a particularly insightful analyst.


i think Dre pretty much summed it up.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Pain5155 said:


> Orlando isnt gonna get past the 2nd round, and the 1st round will be a struggle. THe team is too inexperienced and if they face washington in the 1st round, that will be a close series but i see washington beating on orlando's weak guards.


And I see Dwight Howard beating up on that bum that they like to call Brendan Haywood....I think we can handle the Wizards, but Detroit? Idk, they will be a tough battle if we have to face them i round two.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

we have 2 guys in the roration that are young guys - jameer and dwight. how are we still too young?

foyle - 10 years
lewis - 9 years
turkoglu and dooling - 7 years
arroyo - 6 years
bogans, evans, and cook - 4 years

garrity 9 years who doesnt even play, jj redick, augustine, gortat

how are we too young?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

He was probably just looking at our main player, Howard, and making a blanket statement about the team. He would have been more correct if he said we were too inexperienced, but it's chuck so u kind of have to read between the lines with where he's trying to go sometimes. This whole team was in the playoffs last year tho so i really think inexperience will not be problem. I think now they kno what to expect in the postsean in terms of intensity, and will raise their level of play accordingly. I have faith.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Pain5155 said:


> Orlando isnt gonna get past the 2nd round, and the 1st round will be a struggle. THe team is too inexperienced and if they face washington in the 1st round, that will be a close series but i see washington beating on orlando's weak guards.


And I'm sure you thought the Cavs had no shot at the finals last year as well. Do us all a favor and leave.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Idunkonyou said:


> And I'm sure you thought the Cavs had no shot at the finals last year as well. Do us all a favor and leave.


:laugh: ...... go easy on the man, buddy. He was just giving his opinion. We dont need to scare off all the visitors over here, this board is already quiet enough as is!


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Power_Ballin said:


> :laugh: ...... go easy on the man, buddy. He was just giving his opinion. We dont need to scare off all the visitors over here, this board is already quiet enough as is!


:lol:

honestly though... i wanna give it up to you guys cuz the past week or so this board finally has some life and i only want to see us getting more and more contributors especially for the playoffs.


i finally feel like i have a reason to make game threads again!! :yay:


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

MickyEyez said:


> Sir Charles.... is that you!??!:raised_ey


LMFAO nice


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

MickyEyez said:


> :lol:
> 
> honestly though... i wanna give it up to you guys cuz the past week or so this board finally has some life and i only want to see us getting more and more contributors especially for the playoffs.
> 
> ...


I started it haha


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't see how the Magic are too inexperienced to beat the Wizards seeing as how they've done it pretty often the past two years. 

I don't think they have a legit title shot yet, but the Magic are doing well for themself. It'll be interesting to see what happens when/if they meet the Pistons or Celtics.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

^ real talk. 

even if gilbert and etan thomas come back for the wizards, they're going to have to adjust their team working in a 40mpg guy coming off major surgery and a hustle backup guy coming off OPEN HEART surgery. i can see arenas leaving this summer as Nick Young has been really playing solid lately. no i am not saying washington is replacing arenas with young, however, if arenas asks for too much money, and his ego is saying he will, washington probably wouldn't hesitate to let him walk and rebuild around butler and young.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't think the Wizards would ever be dumb enough to let Arenas walk.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I could see them beating Detroit. The Pistons are extremely vulnerable, but I think Boston is a poor matchup for them. Hell, I think Boston is a poor matchup for just about everyone in the East.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

I believe the Magic are the only eastern team that matches up well with the Celtics mainly because we have a big 3 in Hedo, Lewis and Howard. Every one else just has either a star in James or a bunch of 2nd tier to 3rd tier players like the Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The thing that's tough with the Celtics is their defense. Plus they can come at you in waves. One has to wonder they'll look when they have to tighten the rotation in the playoffs, but they have so many guys who can contribute.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah you're gonna have to be a veteran team to beat the Celtics. I think the only team with a shot there are the Pistons honestly.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

barkley doesnt know shiet
hes just there for entertainment

i wish tnt could provide him with a brain


----------



## NikesNextDynasty (Mar 31, 2008)

The Magic dont have Dwayne Wade. Therefore the Magic suck.

No free T-Mobile for us. =[


----------



## NikesNextDynasty (Mar 31, 2008)

...


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*I really don't wanna see Orlando play Washington in the first round mainly because of Haywood's constant flopping, and the refs ability to call that bs.*


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

Prolific Scorer said:


> *I really don't wanna see Orlando play Washington in the first round mainly because of Haywood's constant flopping, and the refs ability to call that bs.*



i doubt it... when playoffs come around the refs will usually put the whistles in the pocket a bit more.


if i see any of that crap go on in the postseason when the intensity and physicality is always turned up a notch, i will write a letter. :eek8:


----------

